# 1965 Tempest Custom 215 6 cylinder.



## gtochip (Feb 14, 2006)

How can I tell if I have original motor in car? Need to know where to find numbers that match the car. I can’t find any information. Someone painted the block gold which I know is not right but almost looks original. Help where do I start? This is supposed to be a 215 6 cylinder.


----------

